# Sony STR-DN1030 AV receiver with AirPlay, WiFi and Bluetooth starts shipping



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:

_SONY AUDIO/VIDEO RECEIVER, REVOLUTIONIZES AVR CONNECTIVITY
Word's First Receiver with Built-in Wi-Fi®, Airplay® and Bluetooth® Frees Consumers to Stream Music Content Regardless of Source

SAN DIEGO, July 9, 2012 – Sony Electronics today introduced its latest home Audio/Video Receiver, the STR-DN1030. At $499, the feature-rich STR-DN1030 receiver revolutionizes connectivity and accessibility through built-in Wi-Fi®, AirPlay® and Bluetooth® as consumers continue the digital migration of music, not only through streaming services, but also through mobile handsets and tablets. The STR-DN1030 receiver will be available July 16 at Sony Stores and www.store.sony.com, as well as retailers nationwide.

"Our rich audio history means consumers demand innovation and performance from Sony audio products," said Mike Lucas, senior vice president of Sony Electronics' Home Division. "The newest AVR in our line not only delivers quality sound performance, but it's also the world's first and only AVR with built-in Wi-Fi, AirPlay, and Bluetooth, giving consumers both sound quality and the connectivity they crave to access all their music content and streaming sources, all at the best value in the category."

Connectivity and Accessibility

With built-in Wi-Fi, the STR-DN1030 allows easy access to streaming media sources, with integrated applications for Sony Entertainment Network's Music Unlimited, as well as Pandora®, Slacker®, vTuner®, and more. Built-in Wi-Fi also enables the STR-DN1030 receiver to seamlessly stream music from DLNA® enabled PCs and connect to wireless networked multi-room audio speakers, such as Sony's HomeShare™ line.

For consumers accessing, storing, and playing back from sources other than the web, the STR-DN1030 receiver also has built-in AirPlay and Bluetooth, allowing it to receive music and other media directly from files and services residing on mobile phones, computers and tablets. Users can also operate the full feature set with the free Media Remote™ app available for both iPhones® and Android™ phones.

Built for Blu-ray Disc™ 3D, Built for HD, Built for Sound

The STR-DN1030 receiver delivers class-leading performance for the home with 7.2 Channel 1015 Watts (145 W x 7) of power and seven HD inputs. Even at low sound levels, features such as Sound Optimizer maintain the nuances of the complete sound field, perfect for watching effects-laden motion pictures. Sony's innovative High Definition Digital Cinema Sound™ (HD DCS) adds auditory depth for dramatic cinematic sound that faithfully reproduces the movie theater experience. Spectacular sound is further produced through support of Dolby® TrueHD, Pro Logic IIz and dts® HD enhanced audio codecs. For outstanding picture performance, analog video signals are converted to 1080i via HDMI® (Faroudia DCDi Edge®)_


----------

